# New CPR Guidlines: no mouth to mouth?



## poison (Mar 20, 2007)

> Chest Compressions More Important in CPR Than Mouth to Mouth
> 
> Last Edited: Monday, 19 Mar 2007, 2:54 PM CDT
> Created: Monday, 19 Mar 2007, 2:54 PM CDT
> ...



12345


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well the Red Cross and AHA have changes the policy to 30 compressions and 2 breaths.... seems to make sence.


----------



## poison (Mar 20, 2007)

In other news, eggs are now good for you. Bon appetit!


----------



## medicchick (Mar 20, 2007)

The whole point is to circulate blood, and there for oxygen.  The air in the lungs isn't going to do anything if the compressions don't work.  When I last did my ACLS re-cert, there was talk about this.  Most people don't do the breaths correctly anyway, and many more won't even do CPR on a stranger because they don't want to do mouth to mouth.

It's nothing new, this was going around the medical field 6 years ago when Iwas training.


----------

